# Visa and health insurance questions



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

We are flying to Guadalajara sometime between June through September. It will depend on how quickly we can get things wrapped up at home.

I think we might wait on the FM3 just in case we decide against living in Mexico (doesn't seem likely, but it is possible). We would come home to visit our son and daughter in six months and get the FM3 then. Also, I imagine we could get it in Guadalajara. I read that it can be done in English, but it's just something I read on the internet. Is a attorney needed?

However, one thing I thought of concerning the FM3 or lack thereof: Do you need this visa to get one of the Mexican health insurance policies? Otherwise, we would be uninsured for six months. Also, do you need the FM3 to be counted as living in Mexico in order to get the ISMM after six months?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Jalisco, in advance. You can certainly come on an FMT for up to 180 days; be sure to have them give you that amount of time and be sure your return tickets aren't beyond 180 days.
You can get your FM3 here in Mexico, once you have an address, or at the consulate nearest your home. Requirements may differ from consulate to consulate and you must use the closest one.
I'm not sure, but I doubt that the insurance companies require an FM3. You could contact an agent and ask. Use Google to find one, perhaps in Chapala or Ajijic, where they are sure to speak English.
IMSS will require an FM3 and the earlier you start your membership, the sooner you will get to the 24 month 'no restrictions' status.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*fm3*

all the times i flown down for vacation, the visa agent put 90 days..... you might want to tell him or ask him if he can place 180 days on the fmt.

you dont really need an imigration lawyer..... its a 2 time visit with all documents and letters etc..... i dont know how much they charge these days..... i believe they charge around 2,000 dollars?????????? maybe i am wrong


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

More like 2000 pesos.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

For an FM3 (No Inmigrante) the 2009 cost is 1294 pesos plus 491 pesos if it's an initial application as opposed to a renewal. This is if you apply in Mexico at an INM office. Consulates abroad may have different fees, from what I've been told.

[Sorry, the forum software says I don't have enough posts to include a link to the INM website, but that's where I got the info.]


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here it is:
Mexico's INM (National Immigration Institute): Instituto Nacional de Migración.


----------

